# Rick Was In Hospital



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Since he has been wearing the boot on his leg ( torn Achilles and calf muscles) he has been walking uneven. On Saturday evening,e vidently the BIG muscle that runs down either side of your spine ( the Para something muscle)decided it didn't like it and WHAM,nailed him.He felt it coming on earlier day and about 7:00 pm he couldn't move. He was having difficulty breathing because it hurt to breath. He was in agonzing pain and couldn't get relief no matter what. Rick can take pain , has very high tolerance but this was beyond him. Earlier in the day I had taken him to the quick care when it first started hurting and she gave him muscle relaxer but it must have been too late. The only way he felt he could breathe was leaning against the wall face forward. He finally couldn't take it anymore and let me call an ambulance. Rick is one of those that never goes the dr and has high pain tolerance. When the paramedics got here they asked what his pain level was on scale of 1-10 and he said 45







Long story short, that muscle along the spine was tied up. You could see and feel it, it was bulging out on the bottom half. The dr said that muscle is so strong it has been known to crack ribs and vertebra.Yikes. It didn't do that to him,the MRI showed the bulging part but nothing else.They kept him pumped full of pain meds and muscle relaxer until this morning. He's home and pretty sure he was beat up. The pain meds via IV did better job than the ones he is taking by mouth.He has to stay in recliner for couple days to give it time to calm down. I am now his official servant. Food, drink, movies....if he didn't hurt so much he'd love it.
Another reason he didn't want to go to the hospital is that he knows all the paramedics and ambulance drivers and the doctors and nurses in the ER. I think he was embarrased. They of course kidded him non stop and the crew in the ER was happy to have him to torment







The nurses offered catheter with this look







He declined








Evidently at first the nurses on the floor he was admitted to didn't know he was a cop and were puzzled by constant flow of uniformed officers that kept coming into his room







Now that WAS funny!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

The Eagle's Nest will keep him in our prayers and hope he gets better soon. (He will let you know he's feeling better about a week after he actually does. This way he can enjoy the service














) I can only imagine the pain... GET BETTER RICK!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Tawnya,

Please tell Rick that we're sending happy healing thoughts his way...how awful, poor guy!









Hope he's feeling better real soon!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Tell Rick "The Blue" from Carolina are sending him good vibes! Hope he's back up and fighting crime soon.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope he will 100% in short order.

thor


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts from here!

Lisa


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tawnya, 
Take care and let us know how he progresses. Wow!! That police work has certainly caused him some major problems!! Hope they ease up!
God Bless!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Tawnya how awful, that poor man.







I will continue to pray for a speedy recovery.









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Mark


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Tawnya,

Wish Rick the best for me and tell him I hope he gets better soon!! I'm sure he's going nuts just sitting around. I know Vic would be.

All the best to you guys!!

Kelly


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh man!







I think when this is all over, everyone is healed, and spirits are better, 
you BOTH deserve a weekend away....someplace fun and relaxing!









Hang in there girlfriend! It WILL get better!









Tricia


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

OUCH!! BIG OUCH!









Hope Rick is feeling much better. I can attest that IV drugs work much, much better than oral meds.









I bet while the the uniformed officers were walking all around the nurses were thinking, "WOW, is this a celebrity or a convict!! LOL

My sister can sympathize with knowing all the cops, EMT's and nurses. She's a firefighter and while doing a training exercise, she fell and tore her ACL. They took her by ambulance to the hospital and while in the back of the squad threatened to begin cutting of her clothes!!







LOL Never one to want to be the center of attention, every ER nurse, doc and off duty firefighter was wondering in and out of the ER room wondering how she was. She was saying, ITs JUST a knee injury!!

Emergency responders are a breed all their own and they do a good job looking out for each other.

Don't forget to take care of yourself and don't be afraid to ask for help.









You are both in our prayers.

Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tonka said:


> Oh man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Tricia! sounds like you have had your share of mishaps as well! sounds like we need to go camping---oh wait..we are! certainly have all my fingers and toes crossed that August camping will take place, if we can't go, I will cry like a baby. Poor Outback is gathering dust..............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! Just got to read this, Tawnya (I guess news travels more slowly West to East). Please, Please, Please!!! Tell Rick we are sending positive Wolfwood energy your/his way!!!!!!!!!!!

Please take care of yourself, too - while you're taking care of him. If any of those other folks offer to help you out- - - you might consider giving yourself a bit of a break and ACCEPTING their offer
















Maybe it's time for another Yard Sail







<private joke, folks>


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WOW! Just got to read this, Tawnya (I guess news travels more slowly West to East). Please, Please, Please!!! Tell Rick we are sending positive Wolfwood energy your/his way!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please take care of yourself, too - while you're taking care of him. If any of those other folks offer to help you out- - - you might consider giving yourself a bit of a break and ACCEPTING their offer
> 
> ...


thanks Judi! hmmm...I thinkI do need the help of all the personnel that were here that night








The help that is needed is some serious yard work but Mr.Pride is only accepting lawn mowing....the rest is starting to suffer. I also overfilled the fountain but he hasn't noticed YET!









If we can't make the New England trip, I am going to need more than a Yard Sail my friend









He is going for a massage therapy on his back today at 2:00, sure hope it helps.

I never thought I'd ever see big ole tough copman Rick limping and now using a walker, not for another 20 years anyway..


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Tawnya,

Sending some of our best good wishes yours and Rick's way. Hope he gets better soon!


----------

